# heres a great shedding tool for your dogs.



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this is made from a pice of bandsaw blade about 20/ 24 inches long. best shedding tool i ever used .







well i deleted it from photobucket so i guess it is gone now. it was a 20 inch piece of band saw blade bent into a loop.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to have to try this one, Van. I have a brush that has almost the same pattern on one end. It works really good too.

Thanks


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

there is something similar to that used for shedding the winter coat off horses, it has a rubber handle to hold onto. i never thought to use mine on the dogs. don't really need to we shave them for the spring and summer to get rid of the hair. they seem to love it. but they look really funny shaved


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

I use something very similiar to this on my kids. It must feel good as they love it (or maybe it is they know they are getting a biscut afterwards  ). I try to brush them once a week to keep the hair down inside the house. It works great!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I like a brush called the Furminator. Well it's not really a brush it is a "de shedding" tool, anyways it works really really well, I could not believe all the hair that came off of my lab.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> I like a brush called the Furminator. Well it's not really a brush it is a "de shedding" tool, anyways it works really really well, I could not believe all the hair that came off of my lab.



I too have the Furminator and it works great. Tons of hair removed. go to their site and look at their example.


----------

